# The Back To Work Journal!



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

So today I had a wonderful day with my two horses.  Mostly today was just a _"different"_ day. Instead of working in the ring, doing flat and jumping, I did things a little differently.

*Mystique*
_Today I worked with Mystique first, because I was going to do a little more work with her than I was with Grace. I went and got her, and she came right up to me. (What a sweet girl :wink I took her inside, and brushed her all down, and tacked her up nice and slowly. It now seems like she is getting used to me more! I took out a lead and a lunge line to the dome and we worked on "woah" today. She was doing really well. I first just walked with her on the lead, and got her used to everything in the dome. (It was her second time actually working in it, and she spooks easily at a lot of things.) After she was used to everything, I started walking her in a big circle. Then we started working on "woah". I would firmly say "woah" and stop walking. As soon as she stood still, I would praise her. I continued doing this in both directions and then moved on to the lunge line. She did really well at the walk, except every time I said "woah" she kept turning into me. I guess that's okay for now though, considering it is better than not stopping. We'll perfect that later on. After I got her "woahing" well on the lunge line walking and some trotting, I gave her lots of praise. Then I mounted up, and took her out to the 1/2 mile track for a trot. She really enjoyed it! Then I went back to the dome, and trotted her a little more in there, and also asked for "woah" while in the saddle. She was such a good girl! I took a lot of pictures of her today too. When I went back in the barn to untack her, some friends of the BO were there meeting a few horses in the barn. When they got to Mystique, they were all over her! Saying she was so pretty and had a lovely build. That's my girl! :wink:_

*Grace*
_When I put Mystique out, I got Grace. The friends of the BO were still in the barn, and their daughter got to ride one of the schooling horses named Tanner. After she rode him, me, the BO, and her went out for a hack around the track. We walked a lap and then I let Grace go loose! We went for a gallop and I just let her go! She was such a good girl, and totally needed it. All she has been doing lately is work in the ring, so it was good to get her out. Then after we all went down the road and back around on a trail to the barn. Grace was so happy with today.  She loves a good gallop once in a while. After we were done, she got the treatment of a princess. Nice long grooming session with hoof moisturizer and lots of cookies. I am so grateful for her. She is my little angel. The BO's friends were raving about Grace too and her beautiful colour! haha. My beautiful girl. <3_

Tomorrow camp starts, and I'm helping my coach out. We have six kids! That's a ton, considering we only get two or three. :lol: So if you don't hear from me tomorrow, it's probably because I'm dead. haha!

Here are some pictures from today.
1. Mystique, all tacked up!
2. Grace, grazing out in the paddock.


----------

